# Tesla Model 3 20" Wheel Set: T Sportline TST 20x8.5" front , 20x10" rear Metallic Grey



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

We have a 20" TST staggered wheel set for sale that we used on a Model 3 as a demo. Vehicle wasn't even driven 100 miles.

2 of the wheels aren't mint from moving them around (minor blemishes). They're demos. Closeups attached. Standing over the wheel, you can't see the blemishes unless you sit there, squint and focus. The wheels will fit all Model 3's including the Performance spec.

Retail: 1660.00 per set of four.

*Asking: 1000.00 
email: [email protected] *

*







*


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

What is the weight of the wheel? Do you know how the weight compares to the Tesla standard 20 inch wheel?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

batzman said:


> What is the weight of the wheel? Do you know how the weight compares to the Tesla standard 20 inch wheel?


From T-Sportline's Model 3 wheel guide, the weights are:

*20" TST Wheel*
20x8.5" = 31.8 lbs
20x10.0" = 34.25 lbs

*20" Model 3 Sport Wheel*
20x8.5" = 28.75 lbs

If you're looking for a light weight 20" wheel, then you want to take a look at their forged offering. But you're going to pay a lot more for "lightness".

*20" M3115 Forged Model 3 Wheel*
20x8.5" = 19.75 lbs
20x10.0" = 21.45 lbs


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## jimmyle1511 (Nov 27, 2018)

Do they come with tires? Can you send me a quote with tires plus tpms, so all i have to do is put it on.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

@jimmyle1511 wish we could, but Management won't let us sell a "used Wheel & Tire Package" over the counter.


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

I noticed you’ve posted some pics of them on M3s. By chance do you them with a silver 3?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

@batzman


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

Ooohhhh.... I like. Can you contact me directly? I will PM my #


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Sold.


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

Awesome deal. Woulda jumped on these.


----------

